# do they reject visa if I apply for TAFE course after my masters?



## chella (Mar 16, 2010)

hi,
I'm chella from India.I've completed my Masters in apparel technology and management and worked for four yrs now.I worked as a merchandiser and would like to continue studying in Visual merchandising.I applied for diploma in visual merchandising in kangan institute,melbourne and got admission for feb 2012 intake.now my local agent is telling me that the chances of my visa getting rejected is very high since I'm coming for a lower degree.I applied for this particular course since there are only two institutes in India providing this course in India which is a post graduate diploma in visual merchandising.I'm in a big confusion whether to apply for the visa and go about it or not.bcos i dont want to take the risk of visa rejection bcos it'll be a question throughout my life whenevr i travel.pls advise.bcos i dont want to apply for master's just to get a visa.is there any way to pursue my career in studying that course.pls do help me.


----------

